# Toro greensmaster flex 21



## Bentgrass rookie (Jun 20, 2019)

I bought a toro greensmaster flex 21 used. 
I have read that the HOC goes from 3/16" to 1/2"
I am only able to get 11/32 max (.340) on my accugage. 
I sodded an area with bent grass 2 weeks ago and cut it for the first time. The max HOC I have it set at seem to be too low and scalps the high areas. 
Is there a way to get more HOC by other adjustments? Am I mowing incorrectly causing this? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Bentgrass rookie


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Did you move the rear roller height on the cutting head?

It has two positions. You definitely want the one for higher cutting heights.

My flex with groomer maxes out at .4" per my mechanic that ground the reel for me. I don't have an accu gage but I know when I used a measuring tape it was just below a 1/2" so I believe what he told me.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Mine with the groomer also maxes out just under half inch. There is a high cut kit available that will raise it up a bit.


----------



## Bentgrass rookie (Jun 20, 2019)

I did not move the rear roller. I wasn't aware that it had two positions. Thanks for information. I will take a look at that.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Move the rear roller to the higher position. Get the high height of cut kit and you'll be good to go


----------



## Bentgrass rookie (Jun 20, 2019)

These pictures are of the rear reel attach points. You can see 3 holes. The top and bottom have bolts in them. If I move the top hole to the middle that would move the reel down pushing mower up. In doing so this would leave only one bolt securing the reel on each side. Is this the correct way to move the rear reel.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Bentgrass rookie Same setup as me. You will have to level the real roller as one bolt is offset and acts like a Cam. Here is a pic where you can see it in the position for the higher HOC.


----------

